# New Pleco



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Almost positive this is an Chocolate Albino Pleco.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

He is a cutey! (I have nothing else to add.....)


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Is there such a thing as chocolate albino? I thought albinos were completely without color. I have chocolate longfins and chocolate BN's, but I have never seen one like that. WHatever he is, he looks very interesting.


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Sprite42 said:


> Is there such a thing as chocolate albino? I thought albinos were completely without color. I have chocolate longfins and chocolate BN's, but I have never seen one like that. WHatever he is, he looks very interesting.


Its very weird, he has the chocolate color to him, with red eyes.... never seen that one before.


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

How old is he?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

how could anything be a chocolate albino? albino fish are lacking any color. lol...strange.


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

That is what petsmart calls them. We have them in all of th local petsmart. They don't look albino but they name them that


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hes neat! I really like his color


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Bah Petsmart!

Albinos' show color just not normal colors lol.

Albino Eureka's will show blue hues in the dorsal and red, albino t. reef's will show red/orange..............

But i'd like to know more info on that cholate albino that looks normal with red eyes unless that's how the species eyes are supposed to be.......


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Albino Chocolate Pleco-Glyptoperichthys scrophus ?? 

If this is just the albino version of the chocolate pleco then it will get upwards of 10- 11' in size.. I have a chocolate Pleco or rhino pleco in my Oscar tank thats around that size.
if it is a diffrent species then I am unsure of it...

Get scientific name and search planetcatfish or fishbase.org for more info...


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

very pretty.. and very adorible... good purchase if you ask me.. my husband who is a pleco-nut said he was a very nice looking pleco


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Jeromee said:


> Its very weird, he has the chocolate color to him, with red eyes.... never seen that one before.


I doubt the red color from the eyes is the natural color. 
Maybe from the camera flash? I could be wrong.


----------

